# Streets of USA in the 1950s and 1960s, Interesting Photos That Bring Back Memories



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Some photos of streets of the US in the '50s and 60s.  http://www.vintag.es/2014/05/streets-of-usa-in-1950s.html


----------



## Denise1952 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, what an awesome collection that guy has!  I loved the way things looked back then, the cars, and NO FREAKIN MALLS!!  Thanks SB, really neat to see these


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2014)

Sea, your pictures bring back so many memories. A time when it was easy to believe all thing could be had with just the wanting and determination.


----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2014)

Love these SB. Can I add a couple?


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2014)

Ahhh!  Those good old days.  Thanks 4 the pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Pappy, please add more if you like...very nice!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2014)

Standing on the corner of Memory Lane & Main Street!  Thanks for sharing these pictures!


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

great memorie's.


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2014)

A couple more of my old hometown.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Love 'em Pappy! :sunglass:


----------



## Rainee (May 16, 2014)

Lovely old photos and history of the areas.. thanks for sharing.. gives an insight into what it used to be like..


----------

